# #4 Hardware Cloth size



## remist17 (Sep 29, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what the opening in #4 hardware cloth is. I was told that this can be used at the front entrance of the hive to keep mice out. I can only fine 1/2, and 1/4" hardware cloth.

Thanks


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

remist17 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the opening in #4 hardware cloth is. I was told that this can be used at the front entrance of the hive to keep mice out. I can only fine 1/2, and 1/4" hardware cloth.
> 
> Thanks


I think #4 is 1/4". The 1/4" will keep mice out. It will also keep bees out. The 1/2" will probably keep the adult mice out and these are the ones that do the most damage.


----------



## Finorknerbee (Aug 22, 2012)

I think #4 means 4 squares per inch (1/4" mesh)


----------



## remist17 (Sep 29, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a size to keep mice out?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

1/2"


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I second the 1/2".


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

If a mouse can fit its head in, then the body can follow.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

An earlier thread that includes a link to Michael Palmer's technique with folding 1/2" hardware cloth to a Vee shape for use as a mouse guard:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ce-out&p=1165234&highlight=palmer#post1165234

Another option is flat 1/4" hardware cloth, but removing every other vertical wire to make 1/4" by 1/2" spaces.


Note that bees _can _fit through 1/4" hardware cloth. A summary of sizes:


Michael Bush said:


> #8 - no bee can pass. pollen gets stuck.
> #7 - as long as there are no bent wires, no bee can pass. Pollen falls through
> #6 - worker bees can squeeze through (and will) but they have to wiggle and squirm a lot. Drones and queens cannot.
> #5 - worker bees can squeeze through easily but lose some of their pollen. Queens and drones cannot.
> #4 - all bees can pass (workers, drones and queens). The workers sometimes lose some of their pollen when they catch their basket on the wire. (mice cannot and this makes a nice mouse guard)



The folded #2 or the cut #4 make it possible/easier for the undertaker bees to get the dead bees out through the mouse guard while still keeping mice out.


----------



## larrymn (Sep 3, 2011)

a cat makes a great mouse guard:lpf:


----------



## remist17 (Sep 29, 2014)

thank you all. I have some hardware cloth and will measure the size of the opening. IT seems 1/2" or 1/4x1/2 are popular. I appreciate the support! and sorry for the dumb questions


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

No such thing as a dumb question.


----------



## Cedar Hill (Jan 27, 2009)

Actually 1/4" will rip the pollen from the sac hairs of pollen gatherers as they enter and 1/2" will let in small voles which can do just as much damage as a mouse. My hives have experienced both over the many years. The alternative is 3/8" if you can find it. It is a less common style and more difficult to find in the hardware stores but you can order it. It is 21 gauge with 3/8"x3/8" openings. Sometimes called 3x3 mesh - 3 squares to the inch. You probably can find some over the internet. OMTCW


----------



## remist17 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank you all !


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

The 1/2" x 1/2" has always worked fine for me , I have yet to see a mouse get through it and the bees have the clearance to drag out the dead.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

Finorknerbee said:


> I think #4 means 4 squares per inch (1/4" mesh)


......four squares per 'square' inch would be 1/2" in size. :s


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

I use but 1/2" but you can also drill 3/8" holes in tin to cover the entrance if you like it bee sized.


----------



## Texas_Drone (Apr 24, 2014)

_Originally Posted by Finorknerbee_ 
I think #4 means 4 squares per inch (1/4" mesh)




Tim KS said:


> ......four squares per 'square' inch would be 1/2" in size.  :s




FB said 4sq per inch, 
not 4sq per square inch.


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

The number refer to wires per linear inch.


----------

